# hacking Leaf?



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Guys - 

have anybody tried hacking Leaf yet to add range? I read a few things like http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4175 but it seems to be all talk for now. I wonder if someone has done it.

Do you think it would be a good idea to build 300-lb, 40-50-mile extension packs for production EVs?

V


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

valerun said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> have anybody tried hacking Leaf yet to add range? I read a few things like http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4175 but it seems to be all talk for now. I wonder if someone has done it.
> 
> ...


The leafs highway range could be extended 35 miles with a boattail and no additional batteries.

That said there is someone tearing a leaf down to the rails on that same site, can't remember which thread. My guess is most folks don't want to blow a $30k investment to see whats inside and ruin the warranty.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you need the extra range, why not just DIY? Seems pointless to drop so much on a car that doesn't do what you need, then modify it.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Our Leaf has a Chademo Level 3 port which provides direct DC access to the battery for fast charging. Its possible to boost the range via this charge port but the car has to be in Chademo charge mode which requires it to not be running but on in charge mode. One would have to hack this bit of control logic so that the car could be DC charged while still driveable. If you lift the hood and look two large DC cables go direct to the large DC pins on the Chademo connector, thru a contactor straight into the 24KWhr battery pack.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

hbthink said:


> Our Leaf has a Chademo Level 3 port which provides direct DC access to the battery for fast charging. Its possible to boost the range via this charge port but the car has to be in Chademo charge mode which requires it to not be running but on in charge mode. One would have to hack this bit of control logic so that the car could be DC charged while still driveable. If you lift the hood and look two large DC cables go direct to the large DC pins on the Chademo connector, thru a contactor straight into the 24KWhr battery pack.


thanks hbthink! Are the battery pack wires accessible on your Leaf? Would it be possible to tap into the pack directly (I'm thinking parallel connection of the aux battery pack with same config as Leaf's)?

V


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks as if you might be able to access these cables:

















Or maybe tap into these plugs:


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> That said there is someone tearing a leaf down to the rails on that same site, can't remember which thread.


I couldn't find it, if you come across it please post a link, I'd like to see what they are doing.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

sounds like a great way to void warranty on a shiny new car... I gotta go with Ziggy on this one; if you need more range I'd start with a DIY.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> sounds like a great way to void warranty on a shiny new car... I gotta go with Ziggy on this one; if you need more range I'd start with a DIY.


Yes but we are talking about different type of people here I think. I am talking about the type of people who paid $10k+ to get a 5kWhrs added to their Priuses... What I am thinking about is similar service to Leaf owners. If the battery posts are accessible, and you build the aux pack with the same config, AND you prevent charging the aux pack from stock onboard charger (which is a piece of crap anyway), then nobody can ever detect what's going on. Hence no impact on warranty


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

valerun said:


> I am talking about the type of people who paid $10k+ to get a 5kWhrs added to their Priuses...
> 
> nobody can ever detect what's going on. Hence no impact on warranty


If you paid $10k for the add-on, it was likely done by the dealer, and would in no way violate your warranty.

If your car burns up because of the batteries or charger you added on (or even if their stuff burned with yours in the car), I think they might find out.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Prius kits were not installed by the dealer, and at least one did catch fire because of a poor connection.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> The Prius kits were not installed by the dealer, and at least one did catch fire because of a poor connection.


The one I've met was. 

DIY kits were $1-4k when I was looking at getting one. You could almost have a Toyota Volt for $10k.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

The DIY kits that are $4k or less integrate a buck converter to essentially slowly charge the Prius pack constantly to its the voltage where the car will constantly try to dissipate the pack voltage while driving to allow for additional capacity overhead to not disable regen at the next stop. It doesn't necessarily allow much more EV mode and doesn't actively trigger EV mode like the more expensive packs do, it doesn't turn the Toyota into anything close to a Volt. The more expensive kits however can do that up to a certain speed but then on the highway it has to force the engine to spin with the fuel injectors cut in order to not overrev the motors which is a waste of power. Unfortunately even with $4/gallon gas it would likely take longer than the car will be around to make up for the difference in gas price paid for the more active $10k+ kits not to mention the extra weight added to the back which affects handling and you'd better hope the rest of the car doesn't have a major problem prompting its replacement like an engine problem, trans problem, or collision which would wipe out the benefits of having such a kit with all of the price premium involved. It would take dedication to using less gas, environmental reasons, or just to say you did it for doing something like that to make sense.

[My opinion]As far as hacking the Leaf, I'd say either DIY a different car or wait until the automakers aren't making massive profits while trying to convince early adopters that they aren't getting a good volume deal on these batteries, controllers, motors, and chargers than we are getting or when a higher range car becomes available at your price level or when a used Leaf makes sense do that with.[/My opinion]


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I couldn't find it, if you come across it please post a link, I'd like to see what they are doing.


http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3896

hmm I thought there was more, aw well


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting none the less. Thanks.


----------

